# Pastora - How long does the stunting last?



## txhayman (Jul 23, 2010)

I sprayed the sandburs one of my bermudagrass hay meadows almost 2 weeks ago and I am seeing severe stunting of the bermudagrass.







There isn't any leaf burn but the bermudagrass is pale green and hasn't grown any since I made the application. The untreated area is dark green. I used a rate of 1oz per acre but I also added 0.3oz per acre of metsulfuron methyl (Ally, Escort, etc) for bahiagrass control. The sandburs are slowly drying out (I know that sulfonylureas typically have slow activity) but I'm not sure that 1oz per acre is a adequate rate to get a successful kill.







Has anyone experienced the same results?

The one saving grace that prevents this exercise from be a total disaster is that since Pastora is so expensive (1.5oz/acres=$24/acre)







, I only spot treated the areas where the sandburs were growing rather than treat the entire meadow. This late into the season, I've could have lost the last cutting and the $36 per acre of fertilizer I have invested. I've heard positive comments about Pastora from several NRCS DCs here in Texas that have attended field days where Pastora was exhibited but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Your stunting probably came from overdosing on the metsulfon methyl as it is also a active ingredient in Pastora . I didn't see it but was told a man close by used it on a hayfield and it killed the sandspurs grave yard dead before it even turned the bahia grass yellow.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

About a 2 months ago I sprayed 1.5 oz of pastora per acre on our hayfield with a good surfactant. Before spraying I had put 350 lbs per acre of 20-4-16 fertilizer. I believe I was a little late getting the field sprayed and only had the grass burs be suppressed and not seed out, which then i was able to at least bale sq bales off the field. On the stunting question... it only stunted the bermuda grass for about two weeks but we were having ample rain fall and i had applied fertilizer. Dont misunderstand me, it looked like hell at first, almost like it had been sprayed with Journey. Overall, I have been a little dissapointed with applying pastora alone because the burs are still alive as well as the foxtail. I have started putting pint of some generic roundup with an 1 oz of pastora and it works really well. I know that may seem to be a lil much but I'm tired of spraying a field and my objective not being accomplished.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you apply the pastora with Liquid Nitrogen? LaneFarms is right the metsulfuron is probably why the grass is stunted. We applied 80 units/1 oz pastora and 1 qt /100gal of Induce. It stayed yellow for about 7 days and now its growing like wildfire, killed all the weeds but didn't do much for the crabgrass. Maybe it'll keep it from going to seed. BTW, Pastora is labled for Bahia grass, why the extra cost?


----------



## txhayman (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, so the stunting only lasts a few weeks;I can live with that. I was worry that it might last for a few months. I didn't use nitrogen. My tank mix was 1oz Pastora, 0.3 oz Metsulfuron M, and 1 pint Sevin XLR+(armyworms) per acre with 1/4% surfactant and water applied at 25 GPA. Strawboss, I didn't know Pastora was labeled for Bahia because here in Texas, our PAstora has a Section 18 Emergency label for sandbur and it doesn't mention any other species except sandburs. I pulled a label from cdms.net and I now see that bahiagrass is on the national label. I was curious to know why DuPont mixed the metsulfuron with the nicosulfuron because metsulfuron has no activity on sandburs. Now I know and it makes good sense to combine the two chemistries. I actually thought the metsulfuron in Pastora wasn't enough to control Bahia so I added a little extra. Thanks for the word. I have a few more meadows to spray and I'm going to try jdhayboy's pint of glyphosate with the Pastora.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Just wanted to share my latest experience with my concoction of an 1 oz. of pastora and 16oz of generic roundup per acre with surfactant. Since i have used 1.5 oz of pastora per acre with good surfactant and had no action on my burs. I have a tifton 85 field that had a few grass burs in and some other stuff (a little crabgrass, bahia, foxtail, vasy grass etc.) I sprayed the field 9 days after it was baled. Sprayed on Aug. 12 since then we have recieved minimal rainfall ( .5in.) Justed wanted to share that even with minimal rain fall that every weed/undesirable in the field has been smoked!! And the tifton is at full green up and ready for fertilizer!! I am really suprised at how the tifton recoverd so well without the rain. Now i know not every experience will be like mine but i just wanted share.


----------

